

How to sell flight tickets online? - emersonbroga

Hey guys... 
I want to create a website for a travel agency startup, but I don&#x27;t know how to get in touch with the flight companies to get the flight prices and schedule. do you know if they have an api?
======
josuegio
Maybe you could use the:

Skyscanner API: [http://business.skyscanner.net/portal/en-
GB/AffiliateNetwork](http://business.skyscanner.net/portal/en-
GB/AffiliateNetwork)

The companies where you could connect direct it is Amadeus or Sabre the GDS
but it is really hard to close and agreement with them, the best in a API
where you can send the user to the website of the airline like Skyscanner.

Best,

